# Say hello to Phoenix



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Everybody meet my New(ish) Brachypelma Bohemei, 'Phoenix'

Dont be fooled by her cute and fluffy appearance, she hates me and wants rip rip off my face....:flrt:










I cannot be 100% what she is, I was told Brachypelma Bohemei, but I have had my doubts....The photos don't really do her colour justice, she really is a fiery flamey orange, with a temperament to match...


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

It's Brachypelma emilia

And with a face like yours who can blame her for the aggression


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

SpiderManThing said:


> It's Brachypelma emilia
> 
> And with a face like yours who can blame her for the aggression


Yeah that's TOTALLY not a B.Boehmei!!!

100% B.Emilia!!!

A bit of research is needed!!!

:no1:


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Been researching it myself and compared the photos... like I said... 'I had my doubts'....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

David L said:


> Been researching it myself and compared the photos... like I said... 'I had my doubts'....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


But did you not know the difference between a B.Boehmei and a B.Emilia???

Seriously????

:whistling2:

Do you want to buy a Goliath Bird Eater?


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

David L said:


> Been researching it myself and compared the photos... like I said... 'I had my doubts'....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Doubts? You should of known. Anyone that's been keeping T's for any course of time will realise what's what between those two. It's like mixing up a chile rose with a red knee.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

No actually, not really been keepng T'tulas that long to be honest, less than a year... so no, I'm not an expert...

But they look similar to me....
http://www.beccastarantulas.com/tarantulas/caresheets/boehmei.jpg


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

SpiderManThing said:


> Doubts? You should of known. Anyone that's been keeping T's for any course of time will realise what's what between those two. It's like mixing up a chile rose with a red knee.


 
They both have the same requirements so who cares :lol2:


Think i had a A genticulata i thought was a mexican redknee with white legs when i was about 11 lol


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> They both have the same requirements so who cares :lol2:
> 
> 
> Think i had a A genticulata i thought was a mexican redknee with white legs when i was about 11 lol


Yeah but... I'm like...40!!! :gasp: LMAO!


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

David L said:


> Yeah but... I'm like...40!!! :gasp: LMAO!


 
atleast you didnt call it an orangey black thing. :lol2:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

My cousin was sold a pink toe as a chilli rose lol


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

DannyB said:


> My cousin was sold a pink toe as a chilli rose lol


 
score :2thumb:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Wasnt chilli rose price tho, was like 30quid odd. but how on earth could a shop get it that wrong?! mind u, we brought another from them and they said we had to catch it ourselves and if it got out we wherent allowed to leave untill we had caught it lol


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

I paid a tenner for this one (score!), and they claimed it was a female...... 

I asked how they knew it was female... they said it was because the previous owner called it RITA..
:roll2:

I was like.."erm.....okay"

So I have looked and the only difference I can see between an emilia and a boehmei (that's how you spell it) is that emilia has two red/orange leg segments and boehmei has three... is this correct? (Chile Rose and Red Knee my a**e!)


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

SpiderManThing said:


> It's Brachypelma emilia
> 
> And with a face like yours who can blame her for the aggression


:lol2: RUDE!!!


----------



## Applesauce (Jun 20, 2010)

David L said:


> No actually, not really been keepng T'tulas that long to be honest, less than a year... so no, I'm not an expert...
> 
> But they look similar to me....
> http://www.beccastarantulas.com/tarantulas/caresheets/boehmei.jpg


Less than a year? You should know the difference :lol2: It's easy enough


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jeez give the guy a break. He had already wrote he had doubts about what it was. Everyone gets it once in a while where they buy a species and it turns out to be something totally different that you have never seen before.


----------



## Applesauce (Jun 20, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Jeez give the guy a break. He had already wrote he had doubts about what it was. Everyone gets it once in a while where they buy a species and it turns out to be something totally different that you have never seen before.


Suppose, I apologise.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Jeez give the guy a break. He had already wrote he had doubts about what it was. Everyone gets it once in a while where they buy a species and it turns out to be something totally different that you have never seen before.


Thanks for the back up Selina, but I am a big guy, I don't get offended easily, especially not on the internet by children.

Water off a ducks back.......

As for the comments...

Nope, I (still) don't know the difference between a B.Emilia and a B.Boehmei, and I don't really give a monkey's nuts to be perfectly honest.. it didn't make a difference when I bought it, and it doesn't make a difference now I own it. I still don't know the difference between a G.Porteri and a G. Rosea, and neither do I care... even though I own one of them (not sure which). So instead of being a wiseass and making juvenile sarcastic comments, be constructive, enlighten me and tell me what the difference is.... I might just say thank you afterwards.

Or do you want to keep treating this forum like a playground?

Lots of Love and kisses :flrt:
D


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Applesauce said:


> Suppose, I apologise.


Accepted

Now what the hell is the difference between the two, if I might ask?


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

I would love to enlighten you, but your avatar annoys me.


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

Bless, you know what? I will help you  I'm nice like that.

B. boehmei









B. emilia









Look at the dark triangular patch over the carapace on the eye section on the emilia. Hope that helps. Still don't like you.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Jeez give the guy a break. He had already wrote he had doubts about what it was. *Everyone gets it once in a while where they buy a species and it turns out to be something totally different that you have never seen before*.



Erm, no, just you and him then 

:2thumb:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Both nice either way. Why the op annoyin u spidermans thing


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not that keen on the way he types


----------



## Applesauce (Jun 20, 2010)

David L said:


> Accepted
> 
> Now what the hell is the difference between the two, if I might ask?


Get a boehmei and compare.. excuse for a new spider :whistling2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Fair do spiderman....Not to go off topic or anything but are you OP actually bothered its not what you thought?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

SpiderManThing said:


> Bless, you know what? I will help you  I'm nice like that.
> 
> B. boehmei
> image
> ...


Nice? 
Thats funny, because you sound like a complete twat.
(oh no cant say twat I might get an infraction)
I'm so sick of this forum and idiots like you I don't care anymore.
Your pathetic, and we don't need people like you in this section.

Nice spid Dave, and a bargain at a tenner whatever sp it is.


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh dear, tut tut, language! I was going to quote you but i'm not a rule breaker! Thing is if you look at what i said to him it was clearly a valid post to help show David L the difference between two spiders, but sadly you had to come in and lower the tone, so i think it's you the forum could do without.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

T word TWICE not once but TWICE i got in greif for causing trouble and swearin ONE infraction point for one swear word but your swearing twice!

2 Points!?????


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

SpiderManThing said:


> Oh dear, tut tut, language! I was going to quote you but i'm not a rule breaker! Thing is if you look at what i said to him it was clearly a valid post to help show David L the difference between two spiders, but sadly you had to come in and lower the tone, so i think it's you the forum could do without.


Oh no!! Are you going to tell on me now? You patronizing arse.
You only joined the forum yesterday, you're not doing a very good job at making new friends are you.
Oh no its half past ten, and way past you bed time, remember you have got school in the morning.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

DannyB said:


> Wasnt chilli rose price tho, was like 30quid odd. but how on earth could a shop get it that wrong?! mind u, we brought another from them and they said we had to catch it ourselves and if it got out we wherent allowed to leave untill we had caught it lol


 
Same thing happend to me, shop keeper was too scared to get it outs its tub, now me with no expirience, massive fear of spiders put my hand in the tub and it jumped on me lol. i just put it in its cage and went home useless bitch was nearly crying when it jumped haha


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Oh no!! Are you going to tell on me now? You patronizing arse.
> You only joined the forum yesterday, you're not doing a very good job at making new friends are you.
> Oh no its half past ten, and way past you bed time, remember you have got school in the morning.


Why so hostile? This isn't a great welcome is it? You must be about 4 foot or something, as you seem to have small man syndrome. And i'm not really here to make friends, i'm here to learn more about arachnids, and speak to like minded people. I guess that counts you out.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

SpiderManThing said:


> Why so hostile? This isn't a great welcome is it? You must be about 4 foot or something, as you seem to have small man syndrome. And i'm not really here to make friends, i'm here to learn more about arachnids, and speak to like minded people. I guess that counts you out.


Thats a very different attitude to when you were trying to humiliate DavidL a few posts back.
Aren't you the master of deception, I think you halo has got a little smudge on it, a drop of brasso will get that right out.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey spicewwfc... 

To quote Chief Brody from Jaws "I think were gonna need a bigger boat"...:lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Thats a very different attitude to when you were trying to humiliate DavidL a few posts back.
> Aren't you the master of deception, I think you halo has got a little smudge on it, a drop of brasso will get that right out.


 
not sure if hes a newbie, just a new account.... :whistling2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Spice your going off topic!!! and how can you make assumptions to Spider needing to be at school??? 

So OP whats the spider like then and do you want to sell it on as its not what you wanted?


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Thats a very different attitude to when you were trying to humiliate DavidL a few posts back.
> Aren't you the master of deception, I think you halo has got a little smudge on it, a drop of brasso will get that right out.


Humiliate him? How so? I just said it wasn't what he thought it was. Sorry for that. And i'm not really a master of anything, yet.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Spice your going off topic!!! and how can you make assumptions to Spider needing to be at school???
> 
> So OP whats the spider like then and do you want to sell it on as its not what you wanted?


no way man, she's really nice... I am just being flamed because I don't know anything about spiders(which is fair enough), and someone doesn't like my avatar and my way of typing...:blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

:grouphug:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

SpiderManThing said:


> Humiliate him? How so? I just said it wasn't what he thought it was. Sorry for that. And i'm not really a master of anything, yet.


you have much to learn young padawan​


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> *Spice your going off topic!!!** and how can you make assumptions to Spider needing to be at school???*
> 
> So OP whats the spider like then and do you want to sell it on as its not what you wanted?


*Oh no, I must be dealt with accordingly, prepare the firing squad.*

*Mainly because he is acting like a petulant child, and needs to grow up.*


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Haha to be honest I couldnt care if things went off topic...Ive had arguements that threads are like convo`s so will at some point..just seems bizarre some folks get bans and infractions for swearing and going off topic.


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> *Oh no, I must be dealt with accordingly, prepare the firing squad.*
> 
> *Mainly because he is acting like a petulant child, and needs to grow up.*


 
How so? It wasn't me if i remember rightly coming in here swearing, was it? No that was you. So perhaps it's you that's needs to grow up a bit?


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Aw look spider *blue *and *red* used to quote you!!! just like spidermnas colours!!!

You can tell all your classmates now fella!!!


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Haha to be honest I couldnt care if things went off topic...Ive had arguements that threads are like convo`s so will at some point..just seems bizarre some folks get bans and infractions for swearing and going off topic.


And no doubt I will get a ban, but to be honest I don't really care.



SpiderManThing said:


> How so? It wasn't me if i remember rightly coming in here swearing, was it? No that was you. So pershaps it's you that's needs to grow up a bit?


Well I wouldn't be the first to lose it with someone that was behaving in the way you were, now would I?


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

I love it here :lol2: xx


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Hands out more rope...


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

....anyway, Hello Phoenix! x


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL good too see this is taken light heartedly...we all need some banter now and again.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

GRB said:


> Hands out more rope...



LOL... Grant..... it's like fishing for huge carp, give em a bit of slack, reel them in, give them slack, reel them in.....

Like I said 'too dumb...'


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

I was about to go to bed as I have a really important interview tomorrow, but I now have to stay up and read this thread.
I hope you are all happy with yourselves, if I don't get the job I'm blaming all of you's!! :lol2:


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Well I wouldn't be the first to lose it with someone that was behaving in the way you were, now would I?


You're making me yawn now, so rather than type to you, i will picture you up!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have the taxonomic description for B.emilia btw? I thought I had it but I'm now not so sure.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh whats the interveiw, and good luck hun.

STFU hmmmm explain?:whistling2:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Oh whats the interveiw, and good luck hun.
> 
> STFU hmmmm explain?:whistling2:


I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL that will be a shot in the dark  i bet they only know the colours LOL


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one.


Google it. Same goes for GRB


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

GRB said:


> Does anyone happen to have the taxonomic description for B.emilia btw? I thought I had it but I'm now not so sure.


Dunno, but apparently they are as different to Boehmei as Chile Roses are to Red Knees...

Fail to see the logic in this as I own three of the four and they all look nothing like each other..... Emilias and Boehmeis?... seen photos and still can't tell the difference. But it is obviously extremely important to some, so important that he'll rant on at the guy with the avatar he doesn't like (and the style of writing he has) ....


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Oh whats the interveiw, and good luck hun.
> 
> STFU hmmmm explain?:whistling2:



Thank uuuuuuuuu! I'm stressy about it actually and this is taking my mind off so, it's not such a bad thing.
I'll give details tomorrow if I get it, I don't want to jinx myself!:blush:


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

This is why i love this forum, so much more enjoyable to watch than tv think we are only missing baldpoodle for a full cast list :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

SpiderManThing said:


> Google it. Same goes for GRB


Yeah thanks, can't believe I didn't think of that before... :roll: 



David L said:


> Dunno, but apparently they are as different to Boehmei as Chile Roses are to Red Knees...
> 
> Fail to see the logic in this as I own three of the four and they all look nothing like each other..... Emilias and Boehmeis?... seen photos and still can't tell the difference. But it is obviously extremely important to some, so important that he'll rant on at the guy with the avatar he doesn't like (and the style of writing he has) ....


Not important to me that much since the colouration is varied enough - I just wanted to see if anyone had the paper to see what else was used in the splitting. There's things like spine pair patterns etc that are hard to see on photos but are important nonetheless.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Brachypelma.co.uk ****Main Page *****

Hope this helps.....not sure if it will but i found it interesting as Im wanting to concentrate on the Brachy family.

Well best of luck tomorrow keep us all posted (pm or something as dont know how itll fit into the Trantula threads unless your auditioning to be spiderwoman???) If so pics???


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

David L said:


> Dunno, but apparently they are as different to Boehmei as Chile Roses are to Red Knees...
> 
> Fail to see the logic in this as I own three of the four and they all look nothing like each other..... Emilias and Boehmeis?... seen photos and still can't tell the difference. But it is obviously extremely important to some, so important that he'll rant on at the guy with the avatar he doesn't like (and the style of writing he has) ....


Well visually one has a dark triangle on its carapace and orange tibia's (Emilia) where as the other one has a completely light orange carapace and orange patella, tibia and metatarsus (Boehmei)


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

GRB said:


> Yeah thanks, can't believe I didn't think of that before... :roll:



Not much of a moderator then really are you? Tut.


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Brachypelma.co.uk ****Main Page *****
> 
> Hope this helps.....not sure if it will but i found it interesting as Im wanting to concentrate on the Brachy family.
> 
> Well best of luck tomorrow keep us all posted (pm or something as dont know how itll fit into the Trantula threads unless your auditioning to be spiderwoman???) If so pics???


Spiderwoman is my ideal job!!... unfortunately not recruiting at this time 
Thank u, will need all the luck I can get :crazy:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> Yeah thanks, can't believe I didn't think of that before... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Not important to me that much since the colouration is varied enough - I just wanted to see if anyone had the paper to see what else was used in the splitting. There's things like spine pair patterns etc that are hard to see on photos but are important nonetheless.


So, Grant when you Identify a spider whats the first thing you actually go by?

Visuals or a full taxonomy report?


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Begger me so it does!!! I hadnt realised this (yes noob i know)


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> So, Grant when you Identify a spider whats the first thing you actually go by?
> 
> Visuals or a full taxonomy report?



Taxonomy as itll state it at the top SAFE BET


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Look, I really need to try and get some sleep! It's hard enough with the fact that family guy is on (and I haven't seen this one) without you lot keeping me up as well!


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Siouxzy said:


> Spiderwoman is my ideal job!!


Maybe if we made you a costume you could just pose and run around in it!!! We can record you! 

Then 

BOOM


Hollywood Baby


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

Siouxzy said:


> Spiderwoman is my ideal job


If you get that job, we can be a spider couple of crime fighters!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> So, Grant when you Identify a spider whats the first thing you actually go by?
> 
> Visuals or a full taxonomy report?


If you go on arachnoboards you'll find a thread by Martin Huber, Sven, etc that shows exactly why it's hard to identify from a photo - what's even harder is when you base your knowledge on a species from photos that someone else (usually on a forum) has identified, usually from someone else who has also likely not seen the type specimens nor the taxonomic papers...see the problem? It can escalate, and since it's hard to ID tarantulas in the first place it can compound issues a lot. This case is not so bad, but when you start mucking about with borderline Xenesthis / Pamphos or even more cryptic genera it can become very confusing. 

I just give it a quick eyeball, but it's nice to read the original description to give you more weapons to identify. I mean, imagine if I based all my true spider identification from google images?


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

You know...

I have probably upset a few people on Facebook in my time, never mean to, just sometimes say things when I am drunk, I've maybe upset someone and they booted me from facebook friends...I will apologise to them if I've upset them. But it's no biggie, I wont take it personal, just one of those things. I dont go back to them and question why, it's their decision and no hard feeling's I don't get all whiney and screamy and start mouthing off at them. 

Like it has been said in here time and tim again, "it's never your fault.. everyone else is to blame but you." Rebel without a sodding clue....


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Google images...gotta start somewhere!!! 

Surely tho if you go to a reptabule breeder or shop they should know there T`s and latin/common names and be able to identify succesfully.....?

Sorry bout spelling its shocking at the moment!

Spider you just wanna put some lycra on and chase women! PEST:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Google images...gotta start somewhere!!!
> 
> Surely tho if you go to a reptabule breeder or shop they should know there T`s and latin/common names and be able to identify succesfully.....?
> 
> ...


 
Well it depends. The main issue is that if you don't see the types, then second in terms of source is the description, made from those type specimens. 

If you can't find the paper then you're already 3rd down the chain and now dependant on what other people tell you - and where did they get the info from? It can just compound from there, hence why there's a lot of myths around. I prefer to read the papers first off since I can't always get to the types to have a look (and I trust the researchers in most cases who described them to make a better job than me!). 

Google images is handy for a quick look, but there's a lot of mislabelled photos that only help to cloud identification. Plus, places like TSS are suppliers, not taxonomists, so even though Lee is pretty handy with the old T's, he admits himself that he cannot always be 100%, and certainly doesn't have time to double check all specimens - hence some of the "sp. Equador" or such, identified to genus only. They could well be described already, but it's "safer" for a supplier to label like this when not 100%.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

David L said:


> . Like it has been said in here *time and tim* again, "it's never your fault.. everyone else is to blame but you." Rebel without a sodding clue....


Typo???? lol not that i can say owt my spellings shocking


So Everyone who has posted on here

Mc asked a good question of Grant does he visually identify or use a full taxy report...Im interested how you all do it.

Personally I only go of visual as I dont know many species and place id go to i trust to sell me what they say. As for identifying what people post on here... I google (yep thats right) what I think it is and compare


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

So can you request Taxy reports from retailers then??? Are they supplied with orders from breeders>? as id imagin (i know with snakes you with some breeds need cites etc) private breeders or hobbyists who have succesfully breed wouldnt always have the means to get these


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> If you go on arachnoboards you'll find a thread by Martin Huber, Sven, etc that shows exactly why it's hard to identify from a photo - what's even harder is when you base your knowledge on a species from photos that someone else (usually on a forum) has identified, usually from someone else who has also likely not seen the type specimens nor the taxonomic papers...see the problem? It can escalate, and since it's hard to ID tarantulas in the first place it can compound issues a lot. This case is not so bad, but when you start mucking about with borderline Xenesthis / Pamphos or even more cryptic genera it can become very confusing.
> 
> I just give it a quick eyeball, but it's nice to read the original description to give you more weapons to identify. I mean, imagine if I based all my true spider identification from google images?


I may have to have a look at it, although, C'mon we've all read the S.Schultz & S.Marshall books, we should be able to identify certain species visually? Fair enough as you mentioned when you get into the rhelms of Pamhpobeteus' & certain Xenesthis' taxonomy is a tool of use but if someone showed you a picture of a Poecilotheria Metallica and asked you what it was would you be looking for a full taxonomy report before you said Gooty Ornamental?


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

I really don't want to get into a spidey-lycra discussion, we have the +18 forum for that :whistling2: :lol2:
Right midnight is my bedtime, seriously.... I have to be up at 5 to be in stupid Kent by 7! (no offence to Kent residents, just stupid drive for me)


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> I may have to have a look at it, although, C'mon we've all read the S.Schultz & S.Marshall books, we should be able to identify certain species visually? Fair enough as you mentioned when you get into the rhelms of Pamhpobeteus' & certain Xenesthis' taxonomy is a tool of use but if someone showed you a picture of a Poecilotheria Metallica and asked you what it was would you be looking for a full taxonomy report before you said Gooty Ornamental?


No, of course not. But if someone showed me some Pokies from a close region I'd probably want a look  Anyway, from photos you can only ever be so sure about the specimen, seriously that thread is worth a look if you can find it. I forget the exact link, but it was awesome to see Huber and Rafn out joust each other with progressively more complex and confusing ID's. 

For the most part I don't do Tarantula ID's anyway, since I'm not that confident for many species - why muddy the waters with my suggestions when someone better can suggest? Usually a quick google is good enough - I didn't intend my paper request to suggest that I only ID from the original papers! lol


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

So you say 18+ forums for that....hmmm thats a maybe (searches for vid cam)

Good luck with interveiw and I aint offended by kent remark (before people start....half my family are Kent or Croydon) lol


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dont think it puts that over at all Grant...has made me curious tho to exactly what info your everyday shops or online retailers have befroe they sell it on.

OR before they rename it...we all heard stories ( bulked up or not) about Red phase Roseas being sold as some new exciting species for 5 times a g.roseas normal going rate! I know morphs with some species are high end but pleaseeee


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Dont think it puts that over at all Grant...has made me curious tho to exactly what info your everyday shops or online retailers have befroe they sell it on.
> 
> OR before they rename it...we all heard stories ( bulked up or not) about Red phase Roseas being sold as some new exciting species for 5 times a g.roseas normal going rate! I know morphs with some species are high end but pleaseeee


You should be careful when your in Coast to Coast next time matey, it took me ages to get the dude running it to change his description of his "Exciting new species, we're probably the only ones in the UK selling them... Schizopelma Sp." He was selling Bonnetina Rudloffi's at £45 a go!!!

:lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Dont think it puts that over at all Grant...has made me curious tho to exactly what info your everyday shops or online retailers have befroe they sell it on.
> 
> OR before they rename it...we all heard stories ( bulked up or not) about Red phase Roseas being sold as some new exciting species for 5 times a g.roseas normal going rate! I know morphs with some species are high end but pleaseeee


It does indeed happen sadly, hence why some people take this ID malarky quite seriously. 

I do like to read the taxonomic works for curiousity too; it's also a good way to decide whether such researchers are good sources or not.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

"Exciting species (Possibly Bonnetina rudolfii), just getting big enough to start trying to key the species out!"

Hehe see, he's changed it now, took long enough!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

You know Kev then??? And I like all the T`s in there so aslong as I dont get a mature male i aint too fussed if its mis Id`ed...maybe thats just cos I love the shop LOL


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> You know Kev then??? And I like all the T`s in there so aslong as I dont get a mature male i aint too fussed if its mis Id`ed...maybe thats just cos I love the shop LOL


I dont know Kev in person but I know Stu to talk to, I dont think Kev likes me very much when I informed him he was miss-selling Bonnetina Rudloffi's at extortionate prices!!!

:no1:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bonnetina rudolfii £45 notes bit pricey then???

I know shops may charge more then private sellers due to over heads etc but i have NO clue for pricing of T`s....

Snakes and lizards yea i know what id expect to pay etc but lots of legged things nope.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

All the staff in there are lovely i cant fault them.

Stu`s comic...gives me greif at times for being a hippy!!! (no longer got a skinhead) and stumbling bout drunk after a night on lash (used to live above the shop).


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> All the staff in there are lovely i cant fault them.
> 
> Stu`s comic...gives me greif at times for being a hippy!!! (no longer got a skinhead) and stumbling bout drunk after a night on lash (used to live above the shop).


Yeah they seem ok enough although they feed there T's that Bug Gel crap instead of fresh water which p:censor:s me off, but their prices are fairly steep on certain species, B.Rudloffi's should be around the £20-£25 mark, I just think they didnt know what it was or maybe they were miss-sold them themselves and decided "Ohh a Tarantula with blue legs £££ etc


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Admit I used to use the Bug Gel with my rosea until I spoke to believe it or not Purple Kitten (along with others!!) on pros and cons of water vs gel.

Now I use water although never seen my girl in the water but she was always on the gel....Not a concern tho as I know just cos I dont see it doesnt mean she isnt doing it....

Gel is now used for feeder beasties....Got few tubs gel bout Lol


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Admit I used to use the Bug Gel with my rosea until I spoke to believe it or not Purple Kitten (along with others!!) on pros and cons of water vs gel.
> 
> Now I use water although never seen my girl in the water but she was always on the gel....Not a concern tho as I know just cos I dont see it doesnt mean she isnt doing it....
> 
> Gel is now used for feeder beasties....Got few tubs gel bout Lol


I wonder if shes hatched again yet?

:hmm:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

More then likely if I was going to run the ring like she did tho I would of been runnig two accounts and buying selling and feedback from one to the seller account along with others bulk myself up...get caught on the PK one and then wait a month or 6...the buyer account has sacs and selling now!!!!

NOT CONDONING OR SUGGESTING ANYONE DOES THIS


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> More then likely if I was going to run the ring like she did tho I would of been runnig two accounts and buying selling and feedback from one to the seller account along with others bulk myself up...get caught on the PK one and then wait a month or 6...the buyer account has sacs and selling now!!!!
> 
> NOT CONDONING OR SUGGESTING ANYONE DOES THIS


:lol2:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol I take noooo responsibility if any kid trys that mind you!!! or adults who wanna try and make a quick buck or quid or whatever currency you have waffle dust the likes etc tho is exceptable who doesnt like a lil bit of dusty magic sometimes


----------



## 8legpet (Mar 25, 2010)

*Bohemei vs Emelia*

Sorry. Just ignore me. I posted a reply to another thread here. Dont know how I managed that one LOL


----------



## Applesauce (Jun 20, 2010)

8legpet said:


> Sorry. Just ignore me. I posted a reply to another thread here. Dont know how I managed that one LOL


Aw what!
I want to know what you said 
Go eat some rat poison you post editing before I can read it person!


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

David L said:


> No actually, not really been keepng T'tulas that long to be honest, less than a year... so no, I'm not an expert...
> 
> But they look similar to me....
> http://www.beccastarantulas.com/tarantulas/caresheets/boehmei.jpg


 
Shoulda gone to specsavers! :lol2:


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Oldcorn said:


> Shoulda gone to specsavers! :lol2:


Don't give up your day job, comedy is obviously not your thing. 

No point coming in here for advice or friendly chat is there? Everyone's is far too busy bitching, slagging, humiliating and ridiculing others.. The children really are running the playground...

No wonder the hardcore devotees to the hobby abandoned this place, save a few that stick around hoping some iota of sanity will return....

What a sad, pathetic forum this has become.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

David L said:


> No wonder the hardcore devotees to the hobby abandoned this place, save a few that stick around hoping some iota of sanity will return....


we live in hope eh


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

David L said:


> Thanks for the back up Selina, but I am a big guy, I don't get offended easily, especially not on the internet by children.
> 
> Water off a ducks back.......
> 
> ...


Tbh hun its your spider and your pet. What type of brachy makes no difference unless you are planning to breed.

However she is a stunning spider


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Tbh hun its your spider and your pet. What type of brachy makes no difference unless you are planning to breed.
> 
> However she is a stunning spider


 
Thanks Selina, shes a little stunner, if a little on the fiesty side...

I thought brachys were supposed to flick hairs first, bite later? Not her... she just like to sink the fangs in and get her point accross straight away! :devil:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

:gasp: you stole my name:lol2: my first royal is named phoenix very good choice :2thumb::no1::lol2:
she is very pretty congrats


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

David L said:


> Thanks Selina, shes a little stunner, if a little on the fiesty side...
> 
> I thought brachys were supposed to flick hairs first, bite later? Not her... she just like to sink the fangs in and get her point accross straight away! :devil:


Lol nopes my red knee was satan in a spider.

The most aggressive spider in my collection is a G.rosea lmao.


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

David L said:


> Don't give up your day job, comedy is obviously not your thing.
> 
> No point coming in here for advice or friendly chat is there? Everyone's is far too busy bitching, slagging, humiliating and ridiculing others.. The children really are running the playground...
> 
> ...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

SpiderManThing said:


> image





mcluskyisms said:


> image



Come on guys , if you're going to be sarcastic at least be original . Those images are now as original as the latest run of the bible .


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> Come on guys , if you're going to be sarcastic at least be original . Those images are now as original as the latest run of the bible .


But the internet has no new images  And if they do they contain swear words.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Within 2 minutes of each other? You mean you two are actually flame -tagteaming, and in conversation with each other on how you are gonna do it?

Wow... that's just.... pathetic. You two really are kings of playtime aren't you?


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

David L said:


> Within 2 minutes of each other? You mean you two are actually flame -tagteaming, and in conversation with each other on how you are gonna do it?
> 
> Wow... that's just.... pathetic. You two really are kings of playtime aren't you?



Actually no, not at all, perhaps he thought the same thing as me? That your moaning deserves a violin picture? Because all i've seen you post is moan moan moan......


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

SpiderManThing said:


> Actually no, not at all, perhaps he thought the same thing as me? That your moaning deserves a violin picture? Because all i've seen you post is moan moan moan......


So you are trying to tell me that you posteda reply within two minutes of each other to a post with was made at 9:38am saying exactly the same thing at the same time?

:lol2:

Like I said... Sad and Pathetic


----------



## SpiderManThing (Jun 22, 2010)

David L said:


> So you are trying to tell me that you posteda reply within two minutes of each other to a post with was made at 9:38am saying exactly the same thing at the same time?
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Like I said... Sad and Pathetic


Nearly as sad and pathetic as constant moaning and "poor me" drivel. Sort yourself out a little bit and join in


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

David L said:


> So you are trying to tell me that you posteda reply within two minutes of each other to a post with was made at 9:38am saying exactly the same thing at the same time?
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Like I said... Sad and Pathetic


Yeah, its only a bit of banter!!!

Chill!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

David L said:


> So you are trying to tell me that you posteda reply within two minutes of each other to a post with was made at 9:38am saying exactly the same thing at the same time?
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Like I said... Sad and Pathetic


Andddddd breathe!


----------

